# What oil should I use for my 2004 R32?



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

I know there is different types like 0w-40, 5w-40 and so on so which would be best for my car it has 62k on the odo


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

In your climate, you could use 10w-40 dino if you don't mind changing it every 5000 miles. If you want to go longer, any 5w-40 will do the job and start better when/if it goes below freezing. 

Synth oil simply isn't needed w/o a turbo, or if you're doing extended drains. 

Ok, since I know people will bust my balls on this, try out the oil selector on castrol.co.uk 

http://www.castrol.com/castrol/sectionbodycopy.do?categoryId=9024084&contentId=7073092 










Golf VR6 

EDGE 5W-30 
Magnatec 10W-40 

I'd use Pennzoil or Havoline. They work great in German engines, lots of moly.


----------

